# How to Move Split to Nearby Hive



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Most of the foragers will go back. Shake in plenty of bees off of brood comb to make sure you have enough nurse bees remaining. If these were langs, I say swap locations but not so easy with a tbh.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Can you divide your existing hive into two with a tight follower board? Walk away without the away.
Keeps your queen starter well supplied until you move your laying queen with brood frames over.


----------



## Labow (Mar 10, 2016)

JWPalmer said:


> Most of the foragers will go back. Shake in plenty of bees off of brood comb to make sure you have enough nurse bees remaining. If these were langs, I say swap locations but not so easy with a tbh.


I'd rather split them into a new hive instead of dividing the one hive. I'll give it a go. thanks.


----------

